# (Unofficial) I made a GBATEMP button pin!



## Mama Looigi (Mar 26, 2019)

So, while I was on vacation I made a GBAtemp button pin. Forgive my terrible artwork, but to be fair I only used markers for this.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2019)

At the first look it thinked it is an cake.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> At the first look it thinked it is an cake.


That gave me an idea.

Has anyone... made... a GBATemp cake?


----------



## D4X (Apr 4, 2019)

Nicely done! I used to love making custom pins/buttons like that.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 4, 2019)

Or... GBATemp cupcakes, arranged to make a pix elated Tempy...

I like it.


----------



## jagzphoenix (Apr 27, 2019)

That is so adorable!


----------

